# Thinking about the NEW MOTOBECANE IMMORTAL PRO



## CyclingForCancer (Jun 4, 2007)

I currently ride a 2003 Giant OCR3 so this would be a CONSIDERABLE upgrade for me.

Reading all the discussions (PRO & CON) here is really helping me make my decision. I am glad I found this place.

Thanks,
Shan


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

The fit will be considerably different than your OCR, so you should be sure of the geometry before you spend the money on the new bike. 

In my view, the big problem with the MB frames is that the head tube is the same length irrespective of frame size (i.e., short!).... a good cost-cutting measure, but it may not work for all riders. 

If it fits, though, I think the bike itself is a good buy.


----------



## CyclingForCancer (Jun 4, 2007)

Bertrand said:


> The fit will be considerably different than your OCR, so you should be sure of the geometry before you spend the money on the new bike.


Is this because the frame is compact? A friend did suggest I use a Fit Calculator before attempting to order the bike.



Bertrand said:


> In my view, the big problem with the MB frames is that the head tube is the same length irrespective of frame size (i.e., short!).... a good cost-cutting measure, but it may not work for all riders.
> 
> If it fits, though, I think the bike itself is a good buy.


Thanks,
Shan


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Are you happy with the way your current bike fits?

Do you want to ride in a more upright position? Look at the headset on that bike.

Find a couple of places to give you techniques on sizing yourself, just to make sure the numbers match. It will be worth the extra time.

Check out the geometry of the Immortal against the geometry of other bikes you're considering.

And remember that once the bike arrives it will need to be assembled. You can do that. It's fairly straightforward. But if something isn't right, you'll need to take it to a mechanic. I'd recommend that you take it to a good mechanic and let him/her assemble and adjust it for you.

Knowing your dimensions will come in handy whether you buy from BD or your LBS.


----------



## CyclingForCancer (Jun 4, 2007)

Oversane said:


> Are you happy with the way your current bike fits?
> 
> Do you want to ride in a more upright position? Look at the headset on that bike.
> 
> ...


I do not want to ride in a more upright position. That is how my OCR3 is and I do not care for it. Changing the headset out shouldn't be a big deal, right? I know one of the LBS in my area actually will replace your headset during a pro fitting of you bike. They did a phenomenal job on my wife's bike fitting.

I did not get measured for my current bike. It was a left over from 2003 and it felt okay when I tested it out in the parking lot at my LBS. The price was so low that I decided to get it. I am not really sure what size my OCR3 is, but it is pretty large as I am 6' 6" and 192lbs.

I thought about just going to one of my LBS (RVE, FMV, TP, PA, TWN, etc) and have them measure me. I know one of the stores the measurements are all done with a computer. Probably would not be wasted money. I also figured if I did buy the Immortal that I would just take it to one of the LBS in my area and have them assemble it. This way I would know that everything was done right.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

*giant vs. MB geometry*

if it is any help, i went from a 63cm Giant, i think it was a 2002 model (it was a replacement frame as the older orginal frame had cracked)--fairly traditional geometry to a MB LeChampion 62cm. i am 200lb and 6'2" with a 34" stand over height.
the 62cm fits me fine and i actually like the more compact "cockpit." i have done several centuries on the bike and find it very comfortable. i did have the LBS do the build and then fit me to the bike once assembled--which i recommend. 

without knowing more though i would be concerned that 6'6" your choices at MB are limited. i think i am basically at the extreme end of the fit spectrum for the 62cm. You are 4" taller than me so it might be a bit on the small side.


----------



## CyclingForCancer (Jun 4, 2007)

fran2537 said:


> if it is any help, i went from a 63cm Giant, i think it was a 2002 model (it was a replacement frame as the older orginal frame had cracked)--fairly traditional geometry to a MB LeChampion 62cm. i am 200lb and 6'2" with a 34" stand over height.
> the 62cm fits me fine and i actually like the more compact "cockpit." i have done several centuries on the bike and find it very comfortable. i did have the LBS do the build and then fit me to the bike once assembled--which i recommend.
> 
> without knowing more though i would be concerned that 6'6" your choices at MB are limited. i think i am basically at the extreme end of the fit spectrum for the 62cm. You are 4" taller than me so it might be a bit on the small side.


Thank you so much for the information. I guess I could just measure the Seat Tube on my OCR3 and that should tell me what size it is, correct?

Shan


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Measuring the seat tube*



CyclingForCancer said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I guess I could just measure the Seat Tube on my OCR3 and that should tell me what size it is, correct?
> 
> Shan


This won't give you the frame size on the OCR, because the sloping top tube requires a shorter seat tube than a standard frame, like the MB. Giant uses verbal labels to size their bikes, from XS to XL. The frame size should be noted on the seat tube somewhere. I can't imagine that you would be on anything smaller than an XL. You can check the measurements/geometry on the Giant website: 
http://www.giant-bicycle.com/en-CA/bikes/road/732/26747/

The MB uses numerical sizing from 50 to 62. The top tube length on the longest Immortal frame is actually 1 cm shorter than the top tube on the largest OCR, so if you're cramped on the OCR, you are likely to be even more tight on the MB. This can be modified somewhat by changing the length of the stem, but you may find it difficult to fit properly at your height. 

My advice would be to try to find a bike fitter who won't be trying to sell you one of their products. Take your present bike in, with the MB geometry chart, and ask their advice on whether the new frame would work for you.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

great advice-agree wholeheartedly.


i would also add that you might even try the LBS if you dont have an objective bike fitter nearby. i have found that a good LBS especially the non-commission driven ones are looking to build long term customer realtionships beyond the single bike sale.
who knows, you might also get lucky and find a nice deal.
I love my MB but frankly would have preferred to go the LBS route if they could have competed on price. Note: I did have the LBS assemble the MB and they are more than happy to service it, my kids' bikes and my mountain bike


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

fran2537 said:


> great advice-agree wholeheartedly.
> 
> 
> i would also add that you might even try the LBS if you dont have an objective bike fitter nearby. i have found that a good LBS especially the non-commission driven ones are looking to build long term customer realtionships beyond the single bike sale.
> ...




What you do is completely normal in this day and age. With the Internet, and LBS is no longer a place where you can or would buy a bike from. For example, the market value of a typical Trek 1000 is $630 (trek website) My local bike shop in Chico sells the trek for $650 that leaves only $30 price markup for the bike shop. that margin is razor thin (I know that the LBS doesn't buy the bike for 630... maybe 400) However, you are using their primary purpose...tune-ups and small purchases, which have a higher overall profit toward the bike shops. Since I worked in a bike shop before, i know that it is soooo much easier to tune-up a bike, than to sell it.


----------

